# Lake of the Woods



## ficher45 (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm heading up with my father at the end of the month. We were wondering what reports there are and what to use. Niether of us have been there before let alone on the ice. Any input would be wonderful.


----------



## dpx814 (Apr 13, 2005)

Where are you looking to go out? I fish out of a buddies cabin on Birch Beech (north of Zippel Bay) and we've had some luck the last few weeks in about 16-20ft of water.
Right now is kind of a weird transition time out on LOW. The water is very murky and hasn't cleared up yet and coupled with the warm temps houses arent' ususally as deep as normal by this time in January. More or less a waiting game for the water to clear up.
We fish only a few miles from Long Point resorts houses so I've been watching the reports there and it appears that the move to deeper water is starting.

http://www.warroad.org/fishing-report.shtml

Keep an eye on that page to give some insight if that's the area you're looking into. Long Point and Zippel have vehicle access points but besides public access points its mostly sled or atv traffic.


----------



## ficher45 (Jan 30, 2005)

We're going up in two weeks. Fishing through zipple bay resort. I'm just trying to see how things are going now. Haven't been able to find much yet. Thanks though


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

Just had a buddy come back from the Wigwam Resort... They did horrible... They fished for 5 days and only caught five keeper fish... other people I have heard from said it is also slow... I have no first hand knowledge, just hear say... Good luck hopfully I am wrong...


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

The resort should be able to put you on some fish. They typically put the resort houses in the newest plowed spots. Try switching houses during the day...try something shallow in the morning and/or evening and go to the deeper houses during the day.


----------



## dpx814 (Apr 13, 2005)

Well actually I just found out today that I'll be heading up there this weekend. We'll be up Fri-Sun and more than likely sounds like we'll be moving into deeper water. I'll post back then and let you know what luck we had. As mentioned before we're not too far from Zippel and the fishing has been picking up lately so I'll possibly have some location tips as far as depth goes.


----------

